# Another "non-DWA" venomous



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

I know they are not DWA as of 2007, and I was going to hold off posting about them until I got them tomorrow, but I have seen pictures of my new _Psammophis sibilans_ (and other species) waiting for me at Waterlife and, in my child-like excitement, can't hold off any more!

The _Psammophis sibilans _look absolutely stunning, very very good condition indeed considering they are wild caught, from what I have seen they have a very distinct and rich pattern, nice orange throats.

I have only been sent a photo of the head of one of the _Psammophis schokari_ (they are too quick) but I have been reliably informed by Ally that they are also gorgeous - having seen photos of this slender species I can only agree, they are "grace and elegance personified".

Also seen the _Coluber florulentus_ and _Coluber rogersi_. The former are fairly drab (but looks aren't everything, right?) but the _rogersi_ are also stunning, a very pinkish-orange coral colour and again seem in perfect health.

Many, many thanks Ally (and Mr. Halvorsen for "cherry-picking" such fine specimens!) looking forward to "meeting them in person".

Sorry, I've done a thread with no cool photos to show you all, I'll post pics up tomorrow evening. Promise!


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

OK been a bit naughty and posted Ally's photos (I'm sure she won't mind. I hope...) that she sent me to give me a bit of a sneaky preview of my snakes...

I think they look great! As I said, all photo credits are Ally's and Ally's alone...

_Psammophis sibilans_










_Coluber rogersi _(cheating as it's not even venomous, let alone DWA... cool snake tho'):whip:


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

I'll post some of my own tomorrow!

:bash::whip:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Awwww There Stunning Mate, There Heads Are Wicked.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Hee hee! I know! (*bounces up and down like excited toddler*)

Can't wait to get them into their nice, sandy/stony vivs, first "desert" species I've bought in quite a while that actually merit proper naturalistic set-ups...


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Pics Of Set Up A Must,


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Defo!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

sOUNDS GOOD LOL


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Don't start Jr off on another quest for God's sake....I'll be broke at this rate...
lovely snake you got there....A must post pics snake methinks....


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, will do. I've promised myself to finally dust my camera off and take another round of piccies of some of my others too...


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice one Francis! I'll be there in the morning (about 11ish I think) so may see you/them there?


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Fangio said:


> Nice one Francis! I'll be there in the morning (about 11ish I think) so may see you/them there?


Yeah, I'll be there tomorrow morning... wanted to go today but was working late.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey - they're great pics!

(of course!)

Glad you like them and I'm sure we'll hear all about how they're settling in this evening...! Shame you overslept though - you missed the more gorgeous retic EVER.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah... sorry about that! (I was posting on here far too late last night and didn't get up early enough!)


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

short snouted grass snake?????


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Much more impressive in the flesh! Good luck with them!

.....and thanks Ally


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

OK just thought I'd update everyone who's interested on these little beauties...

Firstly, the "_Coluber rogersi"_ are in fact _Coluber rhodorachis_.

The _Psammophis schokari_ are stunning little things, with a broad gold stripe down their back and little "dot-dash" dorsolateral lines. The _P. sibilans_ are similarly well-marked, the male in particular (pictured) having lovely bands on the nape of the neck.

All the snakes were in perfect condition (and I mean every scale in place - you wouldn't believe these were wild caught!)

Just popped in some pinkies and fuzzies for them and to my great delight every single _Psammophis_ (both species) ate - several off tongs, the rest within minutes of me leaving the prey in their quarantine boxes.

One of the _C. rhodorachis_ ate two pinks, the other tried to eat him! A hasty separation and preparation of a new box ensued... (and I had thought the _Psammophis_ would be the cannibals, so gave them individual boxes!)

Have some photos on the digicam but to be honest they don't do the snakes any justice (certainly not as good as Ally's pics!) so I will get some in the sun when I next have a day off work. Therein lies the difficulty, however, as to take these snakes outside is to invite disaster... these things are _fast_. They put my _Coelognathus radiatus_ and _Chrysopelea_ to shame - and that's saying something. I just lost - and caught - one of the _sibilans_ (whew!).

I'll probably post a few pics between now and then anyway.

Francis


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Good to hear they ate well (and that just shows the importance of keeping an eye on feeding if you can!)
Still not got those prices...!ARGH


----------

